
Show HN: Quod.us – Building an open database of misinformation - newman8r
https://www.quod.us
======
newman8r
I'm trying to validate this concept, so any feedback is greatly appreciated.

My goal is to create a nonprofit organization and make everything free and
open source.

I have a small amount of experience in NLP, specifically with NLTK. I think
this type of dataset would be very useful for flagging potential
misinformation, but if anyone more experienced than me could chime in, I'd
appreciate it.

